# Why do people wear earrings, especially men?



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

They add no attractiveness to women for me and make men seem like women.  In short, a silly waste of money.  Your thoughts will be treated respect should you have any...


----------



## Laurie (Dec 3, 2015)

Women traditionally to call attention to an attractive feature.

Men because they are ae inadequate and have no personality and have to draw  people's attention somehow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2015)

Why do people wear any jewelry?  It has no functional purpose..  but it's pretty... and I guess it can be considered a status symbol.. Gold and gemstones cost lots of money..


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 3, 2015)

Traditionally, jewelry became popular as a way to keep individual wealth easily portable ............ if ya gotta leave town in a hurry, don't want to leave your wealth behind


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmm. For centuries, men wore earrings, high heels, stockings, wigs, etc. it was fashionable. My nephew, who is a physician working with Medecin Sans Fronteres, wears earrings. I assure you, he neither lacks personality, or adequacy. It is a fashion 

statement, nothing more. Certainly, an individual who devotes his life to serving others in war torn countries, is not an attention whore. I suspect this may be a generational bias. By the way, many women believe that earrings are very attractive 

additions to their wardrobe. Some of us may undress for men, but dress for ourselves!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

OK, if I decide to "rock" some, do I have to get my ears pierced?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

No Ralphy, you may "rock" any way you choose. Exercise your vaunted individuality, in between celebrated blurts of hedonism of course. See you at the masked ball!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ahh, a masked ball, I'll be there, but you might not get to see my hairy legs...


----------



## IKE (Dec 3, 2015)

I like just simple stud type on women but not the big dangle down or hoop things.......mama wears just single studs of diamond, pearl and 18k gold.

I'm not too keen on men wearing earrings but to each his own I guess.

While we're on the subject what's the deal with some kids now days with those big coat button looking things in their ear lobes ?


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2015)

I believe that "in days of yore" sailors/fishermen wore an earring, so that if they fell overboard, and were washed ashore, the value of the gold would pay for their funeral. Therefore they wouldn't end up with a paupers burial.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

I love earrings.  Rarely wear any other jewelry except wedding ring.  But love all kinds of earrings.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Are your lobes beginning to sag?  &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## IKE (Dec 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are your lobes beginning to sag?  &#55357;&#56836;



I ain't going there with ya Ralphy.


----------



## Pam (Dec 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I love earrings.  Rarely wear any other jewelry except wedding ring.  But love all kinds of earrings.



Same here.  I love my earrings!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

And how about your lobes?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2015)

My lobes started sagging a long time ago, Ralphy. :notfair:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

No saggy lobes. I often wear long earrings, so I do my lobe ups evvvvrryyy day! Lolololol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Women are really living in uncharted waters...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are your lobes beginning to sag?



My lobes are still lovely.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

You have a lovely figure also Annie. Proof sixties not a bar to bikinis.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 3, 2015)

It's 2015...........we can wear what we like. My SIL is a very manly guy and has a stud in his tongue. Would I do that?......No but it's his choice and it doesn't seem to matter to his friends and family so it's no big deal.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmm, hadn't thought about tongue sag...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> You have a lovely figure also Annie. Proof sixties not a bar to bikinis.



Thanks!  Need to seriously behave though or I won't keep getting the bikini on!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Pics, please, while you still can!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 3, 2015)

I have pierced ears and usually wear earrings daily. But while I understand tattoos...although when they're full sleeve or beyond then you might be a bit over the top...I don't understand multi piercings, I don't think " ooh cool" but rather "owww that had to hurt". Especially the new trend of a bull ring in your nose or earrings all the way up the ear. People I knew back in the day that had that look usually were on some serious meds. Now people rock the look on the red carpet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

Whether because I'm a bit younger or moved in different circles, I had a diamond stud in my ear for many years. It was a gift from a lady friend and I liked it, so I wore it. Never any problems in NYC except when I started work as a bouncer - you don't want any kind of jewelry hanging off you, especially the kind where your lobes can get ripped.

Haven't worn the stud for many years now, but the hole is still there.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 3, 2015)

I think with guys of a certain age one stud can be rather attractive. Both sides is a bit edgier but some men can carry it off. But over fifty or sixty it might be time to put the ear jewel away, I dunno.


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2015)

It's human nature to want to adorn one's body.  I would imagine some caveman decided to drape an extra piece of mastodon fur around his neck and his friends whispered, "Would you get a load of Ugg?  Next thing you know, he's going to start wearing bones in his ear or something!  What a fop!"  The rest is....well.....history.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 3, 2015)

Honestly, Ralphy, don't you know?  What would be the point of living if you can't wear earrings.  I pity those who don't wear earrings, it seems so wrong!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I think with guys of a certain age one stud can be rather attractive. Both sides is a bit edgier but some men can carry it off. But over fifty or sixty it might be time to put the ear jewel away, I dunno.



Strange but true story - back in NY in the '70's there was a "code" for earrings for guys - left side straight, right side gay.

When my lady friend brought me to the jewelry store to get my ear pierced the jeweler asked me "what side?", and for a moment I forgot which side was which. Luckily lady friend remembered and I got the left side done.

Same thing at the time with kerchiefs / bandannas - wearing them left or right back pocket, what color, etc. all carried important messages.

NYC in the '70's was a dangerous place - sartorially speaking.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

jujube said:


> It's human nature to want to adorn one's body.  I would imagine some caveman decided to drape an extra piece of mastodon fur around his neck and his friends whispered, "Would you get a load of Ugg?  Next thing you know, he's going to start wearing bones in his ear or something!  What a fop!"  The rest is....well.....history.



Ugg was ahead of his time - see some of the high-fashion mens magazines like _GQ_ lately? :eek-new:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Love jewellery on masculine men.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 3, 2015)

NYC in the '70's was a dangerous place - sartorially speaking.  
heeheehee, I was a precocious teen and in appearance a bit gender bending...yep I looked like a pretty boy. One night someone took me on a field trip to The Mineshaft...saw things I'm still recovering from. Better was The Duchess, except that year the jukebox seemed to be stuck on Sheena Easton, " My baby takes the morning TRAIN, he works from nine to FIVE..." Nevamind the women who looked like they came from The Mineshaft.

For those missing the cultural reference. The Mineshaft and Duchess were both rather colorful NYC bars in the 70's.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Strange but true story - back in NY in the '70's there was a "code" for earrings for guys - left side straight, right side gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was precisely the same code here in the UK phil...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

The Mineshaft :crying:

What's that saying? "Some things, once seen, cannot be UN-seen"? Yeah, that's it! 

Sort of like Plato's Retreat but with a very different taste ... 

Congrats on surviving it all!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It was precisely the same code here in the UK phil...



Given that you folks drive on the opposite side of the road, somehow I thought it would be different ... 

Good to know there's consistency is _some_ things.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL....I tell you tho' there _was_ some confusion sometimes.... :danger::lol:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2015)

Why advertise?  Keep 'em in suspense.   I never heard of the bandana in the pocket thing.

The only "jewelry"  I wear is my wrist watch and it isn't all that pretty.

I love jewelry on women and have bought it for some of them but on men?  Fuggaboutit!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL....I tell you tho' there _was_ some confusion sometimes.... :danger::lol:



Oh, tell me about it.

Soon after I got the earring a close, trusted friend of mine told me I got it in the wrong ear.

I stayed locked inside for two weeks. :cower:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Why advertise?  *Keep 'em in suspense.*   I never heard of the bandana in the pocket thing.



LOL!

Oh, yeah, the bandanna thing ... first off, I guess it depends upon what culture you're in. In the gay community I understand that different colors signified whether you were submissive or Dominant, "pitcher" or "catcher" (for lack of more graphic terms) and a host of other likes / dislikes.

I kept my snot-rags inside my jacket pockets. :cower:

Also of course you had to worry about gang colors - Crips and Bloods (blue or red) would kill over the wrong color in their 'hoods.



> The only "jewelry"  I wear is my wrist watch and it isn't all that pretty.



Same here, these days. 



> I love jewelry on women and have bought it for some of them but on men?  Fuggaboutit!



Funny you use the Italian slang, because the Italians I knew were some of the biggest jewelry fans. Talk about pinky rings - they were big enough to choke a horse.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2015)

Luuurve that word..._.fuggaboutit _...it just wouldn't work with an English accent.. but on an American..love it...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Luuurve that word..._.fuggaboutit _...it just wouldn't work with an English accent.. but on an American..love it...



Yeah, I love the way it sounds when a New Yorker says it!


----------



## IKE (Dec 3, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Strange but true story - back in NY in the '70's there was a "code" for earrings for guys - left side straight, right side gay.



I've seen men with two, one in each side, so would that mean you were bisexual or just still trying to make your mind up ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2015)

IKE said:


> I've seen men with two, one in each side, so would that mean you were bisexual or just still trying to make your mind up ?



Not sure about that - it was fairly rare back in the day, but yes, maybe they hadn't made up their minds and were "playing for both teams" ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 3, 2015)

What's that saying? "Some things, once seen, cannot be UN-seen"? Yeah, that's it!
It was quite an education however...as a teen who ever imagined they could do that and that with that while doing THAT?

Oh and jewelry with Italians. When hubby was younger he really stepped out. One of my cousin's weddings and he was new to my family. My family...Pennsylvania fundamentalists...he was 2nd generation Sicilian. An almost silver gray tux, the crucifix chain, the pinkie ring and cigar. Then I was a bit confused, now I'm darn proud of him. My family thought I had walked from "Witness" to "Goodfellas". Hey always keep 'em guessing.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 3, 2015)

IKE said:


> I like just simple stud type on women but not the big dangle down or hoop things.......mama wears just single studs of diamond, pearl and 18k gold.
> 
> I'm not too keen on men wearing earrings but to each his own I guess.
> 
> While we're on the subject what's the deal with some kids now days with those big coat button looking things in their ear lobes ?


Ike I have looked at people with those huge holes in their ears ,wonder if they have to have surgery to repair the hole ? Should they decide to remove the earring ?


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 4, 2015)

I personally love earrings.  I can't imagine a world without them..and I like earrings on men as well.  Its just about self expression and style and fun.  I love jewelry, period . 

:magnify::cool2:


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2015)

I love earrings and wear them everyday, everywhere. I even wear them hiking in the woods. I wear them because I like them, not because it's fashionable or to impress anyone. It's something I do for me. I feel naked without my earrings. Yes, I love them that much.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 4, 2015)

I wear earrings and other jewelry because I blanking want to.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 4, 2015)

Its called gauging, one of those things like forked tongues that some of the more hardcore kids do. I don't understand the attraction. To me it says " Look I like to inflict great pain on myself so if I am forced to live past thirty I'll have really flappy ears".
There's some really good medication for that
A young man who once complimented my cat tattoo. He wanted to show me his shoulder. He had his initials branded into his skin. First off why do you need to wear your own name or initials? Might you forget who you are someday? Maybe it's like a permanent ID bracelet? But branding, human skin is a lot thinner than say cow hide...amazing what they come up with.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

I've got a full upper arm (shoulder to elbow) tattoo of a tigers head that took around four solid hours to complete and was a little uncomfortable at times but I can't even imagine how it would feel to actually get branded......burns frigg'in hurt !


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2015)

Pics! Ike, want pics!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 4, 2015)

[URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/chaz/newpicturestwo374.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/chaz/newpicturestwo374.jpg[/URL]

This was a cover, have to have it darkened some time. Sophie is gray now, part German Shepherd so she used to be brown black. Like you say this took almost four hours with the detailing. Wise to bring a good book
[/IMG]


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2015)

Sweet dog, fur.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Pics! Ike, want pics!



Sorry girl........no digital camera and I wouldn't even know how to put the picture in the computer and post it if I did.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> [URL="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/fureverywhere/media/chaz/newpicturestwo374.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff369/fureverywhere/chaz/newpicturestwo374.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This was a cover, have to have it darkened some time. Sophie is gray now, part German Shepherd so she used to be brown black. Like you say this took almost four hours with the detailing. Wise to bring a good book
> [/IMG]



Mine is a black and grey portrait of a tigers face and was initially done in Thailand back in the early 70's.......I had it redone / touched up about five years ago.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 4, 2015)

You know what has to hurt is those countries where they do tribal design by pounding the ink in there. Think there was a show where Anthony Bourdain got his like that.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

Angelina Jolie also had her 3/4 full back tiger tattoo done in Thailand traditional / tribal style.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2015)

Are these big enough?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2015)

I never wore earrings at all, first had my ears pierced at the age of thirty and only owned a few pairs of earrings, a gold stud, diamond stud, and a tiny dangling gold square.  They never felt comfortable and irritated my ears, so I only wear them once in a blue moon is we go out and I'm dressed up a bit.  I don't like any jewelry, and only wear my wedding band on a daily basis.  I always liked one small stud earring on men, but my husband has no interest at all in wearing earrings or other jewelry, except for a watch when needed, like when we go camping.  I have a small pastel colored tattoo in an area that can only be seen if I wear a french cut bikini (upper rear), its of a pale yellow rose with pastel blue clouds and a small rainbow.  My husband doesn't have any tattoos.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 5, 2015)

I got my ears pierced when I was 13 and love earrings of all sorts, but find that now as I get older I can only wear 100% gold or silver as the mixed metals cause irritation.  I keep them less dramatic now than I used to when I was younger, but I still love dangling earrings.  No tats though.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Dangling earrings rock!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 5, 2015)

I like dangling earrings....also hoops, mostly silver because I wear a lot of black.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 5, 2015)

Men should only wear earrings if they also have a peg leg and a parrot on their shoulder.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2015)

Manatee said:


> Men should only wear earrings if they also have a peg leg and a parrot on their shoulder.



... or you're Hunter S. Thompson ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2015)

MMMMROWWW, you stylin' there son


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Wowza! You goboy!


----------



## IKE (Dec 5, 2015)

Jeez see what you went and done Phil........somebody throw a bucket of cold water on Fur and Shali.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2015)

IKE said:


> Jeez see what you went and done Phil........somebody throw a bucket of cold water on Fur and Shali.



... and it was just a simple shout-out to my boy Hunter S. ... 

Imagine if I had wore my pirate costume (WITH parrot)!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh babeee I am so ready...parrots drive me wild


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Oooh babeee I am so ready...parrots drive me wild



Enjoy!


----------

